# Bowie-hee-hee!



## Kemily (Jun 29, 2011)

Our new pup Bowie! She's a doll and I'll be regularly posting pictures here 









SMILE for the camera!









No matter what she does, she always looks like she's having a blast!









Speaking of having a blast...









FINALLY a quiet moment when the kitty (Murphy) came out of his cave...









Bowie showing off her new duck!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

So cute! I love the black "eyebrows." She looks perpetually surprised, haha.


----------



## Kemily (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks! Picture opportunities are super easy with her because it's so impossible not to have an adorable expression on her face!


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

She's too cute! And I think that is one of the fattest cats I've ever seen, I hope its just the angle. =/


----------



## Kemily (Jun 29, 2011)

It's actually not fat, it's just loose skin...so when he lays on the wide couch arm is just billows over everything. Last vet visit doc said his weight was fine.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

Admit it, you drew those eyebrows on your dog with a marker just to impress us.


----------



## kitley2001 (Aug 11, 2010)

Sooo cute, she doesn't look real with that expression!!!!


----------



## Kemily (Jun 29, 2011)

Fuzzy Pants said:


> Admit it, you drew those eyebrows on your dog with a marker just to impress us.


Lol! I've had a lot of passers-by ask me if it's make-up


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I love her eyebrows!!! Seriously one of the cutest dogs I've seen in a while! :biggrin1:


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Kemily said:


> It's actually not fat, it's just loose skin...so when he lays on the wide couch arm is just billows over everything. Last vet visit doc said his weight was fine.


We had a cat like that. She came to us fat, lost the weight, but still had a saggy belly. So when she laid down she looked huge!

Super super cute dog, btw.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

That is a seriously adorable puppy! The eyebrows, omg, are they really real?


----------



## Kemily (Jun 29, 2011)

Believe me, they're real...it's impossible to stay mad, let alone GET mad when she looks at me  Top it all off with those fox ear and I just melt into a giant puddle of love!


----------



## AussieAshley (Jul 12, 2010)

She looks like a cartoon character!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

What amazing markings! I see some JRT. Great looking dog.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Ohmigosh, Bowie is HILARIOUS!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

That puppy is the neatest looking puppy I have seen in years! How in the world did you ever find a pup with eyebrows?! Too awesome!


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

omg eyebrows. i love her.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I got to thinking about Bowie and I thought that it would be great to get her into dog food comercials or dog food adds or something along that line. She is just too unique.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Honestly, I keep coming back to this thread to look at her pictures! I've shown a bunch of people too. She's got a seriously catchy appearance!


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

i cannot get over how absolutely adorable she is! i love those eyebrows, i can't imagine ever being able to get mad at a face like that, haha.


----------

